# Driver dies at NHIS CCA-HPDE event



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

RIP 

http://sccaforums.com/forums/162059/ShowPost.aspx#162059


----------



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers to David's Family.


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

http://bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=434800

http://www.nccbmwcca.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1323

http://spece30.northamericanbavaria...pleboard&Itemid=65&func=view&id=1107&catid=16


----------

